# Logic Pro X: composing for picture



## Blake Ewing (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm wondering about the new features in Logic Pro X, specifically, Project Alternatives and new video processing methods (GPU, etc) as they compare/contrast with Logic Pro 9 and DP 8 in composing music to picture.

I've been looking at DP 8 (and its unique film scoring tools), and although I am fairly certain this Logic update doesn't match those tools, I am hoping there has been some progress.

Have any of you film composers used the Project Alternatives feature to:

-Save multiple cues for one project (effectively using it as the "chunks" feature in DP)?
-Is there any advantage in doing so?
-How is this different than 'Save As'?

Are there in fact new/improved video handling and processing improvements for compressed files (which is what I usually receive from clients), that improve playback performance?

What about opening multiple projects at once? Is that any different, e.g. does the audio engine have to reload all samples, etc if one uses Kontakt as plug-in vs inside VEPro?

Basically, I'm just wanting to know if any of you have noticed any improvements in workflow, performance, toolsets for film scoring. I'd much rather spend the $199 on an upgrade to a program I know fairly well than to have to spend $395 on something with a learning curve.

Thanks for any thoughts,


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

I am not deep into it yet, but so far it seems to me that Project Alternatives is not quite as nifty DP's"chunks" features as when you choose an alternative, you are effectively loading another project, you just can access them all in but yes, I do think it will make it possible for multiple cues in one project.

Video playback is still handled by Quicktime AFAIK, so I don't think that is different.

If VE Pro was decoupled, as I recommend, no. If coupled, I am not sure.

DP is a great app but while you will gain some things that are nice for film composers, you may find you give up others.


----------



## Cecco (Jul 25, 2013)

One good thing is that now in logic X is possible to lock the movie window when changing screenset.
The track stacks are also extremely useful for us film composers since we usually deal with tons of orchestral tracks. 
Alternatives are nice because they all share the same project folder with all your files, but, as Jay already said, they require every time a load up of the project.


----------



## studioj (Jul 25, 2013)

Projects alternatives is really not that much different than saving a new file in your project file from what i've found so far... perhaps you save a couple seconds by not having to sift through the open project dialogue box when moving between versions. And I suppose you gain an extra layer of organization by being able to have different project alts in each saved file... and project files can be saved in a "package" now where everything lives within one file. but its still no where near as flexible as DP's chunks. Perhaps this feature will be expanded upon as X evolves. I like their concept of "Alternatives"... I'd love to see a "Track Alternative" as well... where a completely different version of a track can be recalled, with separate automation if desired.. like a more flexible version of PT's playlists or DP's takes. 

Logic X is a bit more sluggish for me than 9 and I don't think the video is handled any differently than in Logic 9. Promising that the first update was released so quickly. 

Mac Pro 8 core 2.93 2009
32 GB RAM
512 M4 SSD system drive


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 26, 2013)

@Jay

Thanks, I think that is the crux of it there, I'd love to have the film scoring features of DP, but I can speed through audio only work in Logic because of my familiarity with it.

@Cecco

Interesting. I have to admit to not really utilizing the screenset feature in Logic. Usually, my only interaction with it is when I suddenly, and accidentally, hit a number key during some fevered writing session, and then curse a little as I have to figure out what the heck just happened! :shock: 

I am interested in the Track Stacks, though.

@studioj

This is what I can't wrap my head around, apparently. Just how is Project Alternatives different from Save As and saving to the same project folder? Is it ONLY that you can bypass the 'open' menu? I was hoping for more when I first saw this feature.

I agree, and I hope they do expand the functions as it evolves.

I thought I read somewhere that the video was being relegated to the GPU now to free up some CPU processing, and that it had been tweaked to improve compressed video performance on newer machines, since the industry seems to deliver in those formats (at least in my recent experience)? Maybe that's what has always happened?

Thanks to all of you for your thoughts...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 26, 2013)

Blake, if you are not utilizing Logic screensets, you are missing out on one of the truly powerful features of it, unless you are on a laptop perhaps.


----------



## Blake Ewing (Jul 26, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Jul 26 said:


> Blake, if you are not utilizing Logic screensets, you are missing out on one of the truly powerful features of it, unless you are on a laptop perhaps.



I have no doubt you're right, Jay. I guess that is something I should try again. I think it's a situation where I've just gotten into certain habits, and no matter how efficient an intended workflow is (such as using screensets), it always slows me down because I am not used to it, yet.

I'd be curious to hear how you and others use it, though.


----------

